
Pilots transitioned to 737 Max 8 with self-administered online course - andrewstuart
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/03/22/us/max-8-boeing-self-administered-courses-lion-air-ethiopian-airlines-intl/index.html
======
krisrm
A self administered course _with no mention of MCAS_. How deep does the rabbit
hole of bad decisions go here? If the MCAS system was a difference between the
two models (737 vs 737 Max), why wouldn't it show up in a transition course at
the very least?

------
andrewstuart
When programmers want a job, employers aren't so impressed by online courses,
but hey I guess it's different in the airline industry.

